# How much coolant does the 1.8L take?



## lilbacon3 (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm doing the timing belt/tensioner, serp. belt, water pump on my 1984 Rabbit Conv. There was a small leak in the coolant system and I don't have a Bentley manual.
How much coolant does this engine take?








Any other tips when doing said work on the car? I'm following Dan J Reed's timing belt DIY as it's a similar operation. http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty...x.htm That's the DIY. Thanks!








-Chad


----------



## mk2gtilover (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: How much coolant does the 1.8L take? (lilbacon3)*

I believe its 7 liters man, should be a 50-50 mix, so you'll need one gallon of coolant and one of distilled water, mix the two, you'll need another container, so you'll end up with two full containers, 2 gallons total, and it should take just about all of it. Try this web site to, it might help.
http://www.oneilcastro.com/a2bentley/index.html


----------



## kirochan (Jan 2, 2008)

One thing I learned quick about filling up the coolant system when bone dry is to take off the upper coolant hose off the radiator, put a funnel on it and fill it up from there. Then put the hose on and fill it up at the tank. Then let it run for awhile while squizing the upper hose. Once the coolant runs out of the tank fill it up some more and wait to see if it comes out again for about 10-15 minutes. If not then put on the cap go for a drive, let it sit till it cools and then put in more fluid if needed. I never drilled a hole in the Tstat and that was the best way I figured out to get the coolant back in the system. Of course that is off my 91 jetta 1.8 8V, dont know if that will cross into yours, but dont see why it wouldnt.
Oh yeah, ganbatte kudasai!


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: How much coolant does the 1.8L take? (mk2gtilover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2gtilover* »_I believe its 7 liters man...

For the 1.8L Cabriolets/Rabbit 'verts it's *4.6L* to fill an empty system. Therefore, buy one gallon of coolant/anti-freeze and one gallon of distilled water and mix them in a clean, empty third gallon container to the desired mix and empty the third container into the system.
For all your Cabriolet/Rabbit 'vert needs, including answers to cooling system questions, visit http://www.Cabby-Info.com .










_Modified by kamzcab86 at 5:51 PM 1-8-2008_


----------

